# Equine Major: Soph. Year



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck! I'm looking forward to sering the notes about what you learn.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I got my horse assignment today! He is a 15.2h sold sorrel paint gelding with 3 white socks named Dirty Character. The owners are a breeding farm out in Idaho, the people who sent him were seniors last year in the program and requested me for the horse  I felt pretty special, a girl in my class is very close with the owners and she told me that they asked if i could handle a challenge, she told them yes. Soooooooo hes a bit of a nervous nelly, i assume he is hard to catch because they left the halter on him. It took me about 10 minutes to catch him in the stall. As soon as i touched him he had a cow. 

After i caught him i took some time to rub the whip all over him, rub on him, talk to him. I started pulling him around in the stall to see how responsive he is. After a while he started to relax, i took him out of the stall into the main arena. His expression was :shock: the whole time, i power walked him for a good 15 mintues, he was too nervous to really work on anything so i just let him look around and soak it all in. Hes certainly a looker, nicely placed neck, nice shoulder, ok hip. The teachers really like him, one told me hes one of the better looking ones. 

I will be putting up pictures later of Leroy (my horse) and the vanner. Tomorrow we start round penning them and working with ground manners. Each person gets a sheet of papers with the owners names, and information about the horse. The owners said that Leroy has been ridden at the walk and trot with side pulls BUT they still consider him "unbroke"........i wonder why? To me that is green but who knows, they said he was a challenge perhaps he was a real trouble maker under saddle. I have worked with a mentally unstable horse before, not saying hes unstable but iv had a little experience with the exploding types. Which i have a feeling he might be and exploder. Guess i wont know untill i get on  wish me luck!


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Subbing, sounds really cool. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Prinella (Jul 12, 2011)

Sounds awesome can't wait for more
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Whoops post.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Awesome! Anxious to hear about your progress.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I found a video of Leroy! 




^^ I know the video display is small, click the youtube button on it to see the larger version

This is Leroy's Sire
DirtyRocki

His dam is Charismatic Splash

I was told he is going to be shown APHA until sold, i assume they want me to make him an all-arounder


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Today we didnt get to the round pens, it was storming. Steve gave all of us a demo about how to start to teach your horse to lunge and keeping yourself at a safe distance. He also demonstrated how to bend on the ground and get the horse used to having you leaning on their back. He showed us how to start getting the horse used to moving off your leg by using a stick. Steve talked about body position and how it effects the outcome of the desired action. He used one of the unbrokes for the demo, it was a little sorrel cow bred mare. We have a test on stall catching Friday, the horse is required to go to his feed box and stand there while being haltered.

I got to the barn around 6:30 to get a head start on my stalls. Leroy was still a crazy bird in the stall, i touched him and he freaked. But after that he seemed to calm down. He watches me like a hawk, generally in the stall his eyes are always following me. When i ask him to go to his feed box when i first open the door he gets there and then turns his head to me and starts bobbing it like he is trying to tell me something. He seems to be a very emotional horse, he is constantly thinking and seems to always have something to say. I look him out to the area with a rope halter and a stick to work with what Steve showed us. He was a completely different horse!

Once we got into the arena he was whinnying a little and being a looky poo. But once we started working on moving off pressure he calmed right down and went to work. He did great with it all, you could tell he has done it before. Other people didnt have as much luck as me, the people with TB's were really struggling. One girl's horse got loose because he was dragging her across the arena. A few of the girls from the english barn (they come to the western barn to break colts) were struggling with their warmbloods, one Steve had to cut in and introduce the horse to jesus :lol:

Im going to post a few pictures of Leroy and the gypsy vanner =] Tomorrow we really do go into the round pens. Im hoping to get on Leroy by the end of next week, we will see.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Leroy!

















Vanner!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

We still didn't get a chance to go to the roundpens today. I lunged Leroy in the arena, he was very good in the stall not as jumpy. I brought a saddle pad out with us and sacked him out. He was totally fine with it, you can tell he has done this before. He wasnt jumpy at all, untill i threw the blanket on the ground, then it turned into a big scary monster :shock: Once we were done working with that i took him back into the stall and attempted to take his temp. Soon as i touched his tail he clamped it down, i tried scratching his but to get him to lift his tail. That worked, untill i poked his butt with the thermometer then he was like :shock: ohemgee. He jumped forward and started wishing his tail violently. His expression was "Did you seriously just try to sick that there?!?!". :lol: 

I also tried picking up his feet, his front feet were fine but the back was a completely different story. He tried kicking me a few times and i stood up and kicked him back. He slammed into the wall making all kinds of noise. Art O'Brien came over to help me. He suggested i use a rope and loop it around his hind leg down to his pastern. Then stand by his shoulder and pull his foot up and hold it there untill he stops kicking at it. It took a few times each foot but eventually he stopped kicking at it. Im going to go back to the barn after classes and continue working on showmanship, picking up his feet, stall catching, and sacking out. 

I helped Julie braid her vanner today, he looks so cute. She was currying him and he makes the funniest expression! I will post some pictures of him braided and enjoying being curried later. Tomorrow i have my stall watching test, wish me luck!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Roulette all braided =D









Him enjoying currying =3


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Today i still have not gone into the round pens, we are allowed to but it is very muddy. It was a little crazy at the barn, we had our stall catching tests along with many people lunging in the main arena. Leroy did good, around the end his attention span ran out so he started acting like a spaz. I need to work with him tonight on giving to pressure, he backs up alright its coming foward that is the problem. I lean on the end of my rope with a constant pressure after about 30 seconds he gives a step or two. But thats it, im going to ask Steve if i cant put a war bridle on him (lariat rope used as a halter) to get him giving to pressure more. 

We have been working on setting feet and standing still. Today i finally got the thermometer in his butt! He gave me like look like :shock: "YOUR SICK!". But he accepted it :lol: I continued working on picking up his back feet with the rope, eventually i worked my way down the rope and grabbed the back of his leg, he did great! I took him to the wash rack just for kicks, i sprayed him off aswell, he stood there like a champ. He moved a few times and i dropped the hose, it landed on the handle at water sprayed all in my face. It was like a fountain, i was drenched :lol:. 

Tomorrow i plan on finally taking him out to the roundpens after work. I work this weekend (each person is required to work 3 weekends a semester) i start a 8am and dont end till 4:30pm, both days. My stall catching test went pretty well i thought, i was nervous and a little jumpy which in turn made him a little jumpy when i put the halter on. A horse got loose today, this girl put her wheelbarrow infront of the stall while she was cleaning (we are told not to). Well the horse plowed it over and sliced up its front right cannon bone pretty good. There was blood everywhere, she got an ear full from the barn managers. Next week we introduce saddles  that will be interesting.


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

I'm so jealous! This sounds so fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

He was sleeping like this


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Just curious as to what you're studying? It seems like so much fun and I'm really interested in pursuing a horsey career. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I am getting my bachelors degree in Western Riding/Training and Equine Business Management. =D


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

That sounds so cool haha, I'm gonna start searching programs around me. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

FreeDestiny said:


> That sounds so cool haha, I'm gonna start searching programs around me.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I agree-I would love to do something like that. Subscribing.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

SAME DAY
I went back to the barn tonight to work with Leroy some more. I try to work him twice every day. I asked Clark if i could put a war bridle on him and he said no not yet. He told me to look for little rewards, when leaning on the rope even if he takes one step i release because he did what i asked, he gave to the pressure and came forward. I worked alot on showmanship tonight, him keeping up with me. He did really good, by the end of our "session" he was trotting with me and stopping with me. He also set up automatically twice! 

There is a thread on here that i was reading last night called "Cowboy has Coosa Lad in him!" In that thread there is a extremely roach backed horse. Until last night i had no idea what that meant, so i did a little research. The girl who is stalled next to me (Heather) was also working with her filly tonight. Her filly was supposed to be a pleasure colt for a senior last year but she went lame in her knees. So now Heather has to break her out. I was in the stall chatting when i looked at her fillys back (Abby). She seemed to have a slight roach back....atleast from what i learned last night. I explained to Heather what that was and she agreed that it kinda looked like it.

I go up to Steve and say "I have a confirmation question for you", his eyes light up. I ask "Is Abby roach backed?" his expression goes from  to :shock:. He says "Roach backed? Where did you hear that? Not from me...". I reply with "I spend alot of time on Horsefourm.com I learn alot about horses on there". His face lights up again and says "Well what does Roach backed mean to you?" I explained what i learned and he agreed. He told me that he was very impressed. He is going to look at her an let me know if i am right. Maybe i was just looking too hard, maybe i am right who knows. I look forward to what he has to say! 

So thanks to the wonderful members of Horseforum I impressed the head of the program! It really is amazing what you can learn just lurking around reading threads. Tomorrow i have work, and taking Leroy into the great outdoors! I emailed his owner for the first time today and told her all the stuff we were doing. He has a weird growth on the bottom of his year that resembles a little horn (but i know its not), when i touch that ear it seems to cause him discomfort. Next week we will be drugging him to float him, the barn managers are going to take a look at it and see what they are going to do. I will try to remember to take a picture of it tomorrow.


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

.Delete. said:


> It really is amazing what you can learn just lurking around reading threads.


I agree! I've learned so much on here.


Not to be nosy or bossy, as I know I am not as experienced as you, but can't you use a whip or a lead rope tap to get Leroy moving? Or is it against the rules or something?


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

This sounds like a nice program you are in. I had a lesson student that went off to college that was in a similar program, only the horses they were assigned they kept the entire program, and trained them to be police mounts. I'm very much enjoying reading about your progress.

I have a question (and please don't read this negatively, I was only curious). the video you posted of Leroy says he's been started under saddle, but reading your posts, it sounds as if you are starting him from scratch. I was wondering how much work they have done with them prior to being put in your program. Is this repeat work for him, or did whoever posted that video get ahead of themselves because they know you are working with him?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

pintophile said:


> Not to be nosy or bossy, as I know I am not as experienced as you, but can't you use a whip or a lead rope tap to get Leroy moving? Or is it against the rules or something?


When i pull him forward i am further out on my lead rope leaning on the end of it with my weight. Imagine Leroy is tied to the wall and is pulling back against it, only i am the wall and i am pulling back against him. I am teaching him to give to pressure, for many reasons like if he was to pull back against a tie he would know to give to it instead of resist. If he takes atleast one step forward i release. Since i am out further on his lead to steer clear of getting jumped on among other things. I need to keep myself at a safe place/distance from him at all times. My body position is one of the most important things when i am working with him on the ground. 

So to answer your question, i do not have a whip that long :lol:. Plus that would just cause him to move his hip and shoulder away since the whip would be along his side and not directly behind him because i am directly infront of him. If i had someone else helping me, they could use a whip to move him forward. But i usually work him by myself. Hope that helps =]


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

apachiedragon said:


> This sounds like a nice program you are in. I had a lesson student that went off to college that was in a similar program, only the horses they were assigned they kept the entire program, and trained them to be police mounts. I'm very much enjoying reading about your progress.
> 
> I have a question (and please don't read this negatively, I was only curious). the video you posted of Leroy says he's been started under saddle, but reading your posts, it sounds as if you are starting him from scratch. I was wondering how much work they have done with them prior to being put in your program. Is this repeat work for him, or did whoever posted that video get ahead of themselves because they know you are working with him?


I am sorry i thought i explained that. Every person gets a paper regarding information on the horse they are assigned on it. This paper has contact information, bloodlines, and information about the horse. Leroy was started under saddle in Jan. and was turned out to pasture because of saddle sores. He was ridden at the walk and trot, but they still consider him "unbroke" for some reason. I guess he was long lined a couple times before he came to Findlay aswell. Alot of the other "unbrokes" have been ridden a few times or have had saddles introduced. It is hard to give everyone a truly unbroke horse, a few people have TBs that have never even seen a halter. 

Like i mentioned in one of my posts i can tell Leroy has done this before. Which makes my job a little easier but there is still alot he needs to work on. He has been clipped before, bathed, farried, etc. I do have a un-fair advantage over a few other people i realize this. But most of the sophomore horses have been saddled before. Like i said it is just hard to assign everyone a true unbroke because there is only so many that come in. I still have to start from scratch because he wants us to learn how to. He wants everyone to move at the same pace (more or less). So just because my horse has been ridden before doesnt mean i get to throw a saddle on and hop on. That would put me unfairly ahead of the others. 

We have to work at the pace we feel the horse is able to move at, but starting from scratch and working out way up. I hope that clears things up for you =]


----------



## apachiedragon (Apr 19, 2008)

It does, and thanks. I knew you said these horses were temporarily donated more or less to the program for use, but I wasn't sure if there was some sort of guideline they had to enforce about prior handling.

I know one school here in NC used to turn a herd of weanlings out and then come back and assign them at age two for a training program, but they had a big breeding program at their vet school, and used the foals from their broodmares, so they were all about the same as far as handling went. Not sure if that's still the case though.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

apachiedragon said:


> It does, and thanks. I knew you said these horses were temporarily donated more or less to the program for use, but I wasn't sure if there was some sort of guideline they had to enforce about prior handling.
> 
> I know one school here in NC used to turn a herd of weanlings out and then come back and assign them at age two for a training program, but they had a big breeding program at their vet school, and used the foals from their broodmares, so they were all about the same as far as handling went. Not sure if that's still the case though.


Not really temporarily donated, more like sent there by the owners to be trained. If the horse is in the program the board and training is free besides the vet and farrier. Basically our barn is a giant training facility. Sometimes our instructors breed a few horses and give them to people when they turn two. Usually its outside people's horses or horses Steve has bought and will be put in the sale at the end of next semester.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Today everyone went out into the round pens. I took a saddle pad and a lead rope with me to simulate a pad & girth/cinch. Like always Leroy was a pro, Art was watching me and he said he was impressed. I was talking to him how Leroy has done it all before. I made a suggestion that this was /easy/ for me because he was already broke to saddle. Art smiled and said "well next semester i will make sure its not so easy". :shock: ohboy. 

There isnt really anything to talk about that i havent already said. We have been working on the same things only now he is starting to pivot better. Tomorrow we might get to saddle  Leroy is getting his wolf teeth pulled & floated. Im jumping him with clippers =D the vet is also going to check out his weird growth thing on his ear. Here is a picture of it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Steve gave a demo about how to introduce a saddle to the horse for the first time. It was pretty much routine, we free lunge the horse until the horse relaxes and respects our presence. Then we slowly introduce the saddle by swinging just the stirrup and girth over the horses back. Once the horse stands quietly for that we throw the saddle on. So on and so fourth. I couldnt saddle Leroy today because he had an appointment at 9am with the vet. 

Like i said before, Leroy had his teeth floated today. The vet had to drug him 3 times and he was still fighting it. Linda (one of the barn managers) came over to talk to the vet. She was telling me about when Leroy first arrived they had to leave a halter and lead on him, but he broke the lead backing out of the trailer. I told her that he has been ridden before an she was like :shock: "really?! it doesnt seem like it". He has been improving dramatically, he pivots, sets up, backs, trots with you, etc. We have been working really hard 

Once we got Leroy into the stocks Dr. Hass put the mouth opener thingy on him and tied his head up. We (Linda and I) started asking him about the thingy on his ear. At first he thought it was a ear tooth, :shock: i was like what the heck is a ear tooth?! He explained...


> Dentigerous cysts, also known as temporal odontoma, temporal teratoma, heterotrophic polydontia, or ear teeth, are relatively rare but well-documented occurrences in young horses. They are composed of sacs containing a tooth or dental tissue that develop where there should not be a tooth.
> 
> Most commonly, they occur near the base of the ear and present as a firm swelling sometimes with a draining tract discharging a thick, white fluid. They can, however, appear inside the skull or nasal cavities, where they are much more likely to cause trouble, either by pressure or obstruction.
> 
> Since they are true cysts, they are lined by a secretory epithelium (a lining that produces some substance), and they must be surgically removed in order to eliminate the drainage. They are a developmental anomaly and are not considered cancerous tumors, so malignancy is not a risk. Good-quality radiographs are usually diagnostic and complete surgical removal is curative.


But since it wasnt draining or anything he ruled that out. He said its certainly a growth made of nail/hoof like substance. He went on to tell us that its just an odd growth that has a vein running trough it, if he were to cut it off it would bleed like a MF and he would have to stitch it up. He continued to tell us it might have a cystic lining in the part that is actually the ear. So cutting it off he doesnt know it if would even heal properly. So really...he has no idea what it is. But i thought it was fascinating, Linda told me in 20 years of running the barn she has never seen anything like it. It does cause him discomfort when you touch it though. 

So Leroy has a hoof thingy growing out of his ear! While he was drugged i took advantage of it and attacked him with clippers :lol:. Here are some photos.

Drugged Leroy in the stocks with the thingy on his face and Linda creepin on what i was doing.









Getting teeth floated









Leroy's special friend that lives on his ear!








I need to name it.... any suggestions? :lol:


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Name it fear! Cause its a foot/ear and you're scared of what to do with it! 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Finally got the saddle on Leroy today! He did alright, most of the problems were me fumbling around all disorganized. Mary Sheffler was helping me. The hardest part was trying to stay organized and not scaring him. I was supposed to be able to swing the saddle up with one arm :shock: ya friggin right! Mary said i could use two hands as long as i stayed organized and kept his head turned towards me so i had control. Easier said then done! Thank god he has been saddled before or it would have been a disaster. 

I have saddle broke horses before just not that way. I usually just tie my horses to saddle break, but i understand their way is much better and safer. Anyways, at first Leroy was good i was pulling him around. Then i started to lunge him and he begun crow hopping. He acted like he was trying to bite at his breast collar quite abit also. We lunged around for a little bit an he was fine. 

When ever i lope Leroy in the round pen his has what i like to call "loose hips" every few strides he switches in the hind end. Which is a really good thing! It means he is naturally moving his hips in an out. He has the potential to be a really nice lead changer. Alot horses that have "loose hips" turn out to be nice lead changers. People are going to start getting on their horses tomorrow, the really quiet horses. Hopefully i will get on Leroy by friday. 

Last night there was an IHSA meeting. This is the first year i am trying out. I had to fill out a bunch of papers telling them my backround in showing so they know where to place me. Im trying out next wed for Novice Horsemanship. We will see how it goes, i dont have show clothes but i talked to Cindy she said that was ok. It is getting exhausting getting up at 4:30am M-W-F and 5:15am T-Thurs. Im pretty much falling asleep writing this, and i still should go back to the barn tonight. I have a 2 hour break between classes, i might go sleep in my truck.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Forgive me for this being such a short post but im extremely tired and i have no muse for writing at the moment. I got half way on Leroy today, hopefully tomorrow i will get on fully. He did amazing, didnt even blink when i stood up. Im going home for the weekend tomorrow, i really dont want to considering I just started him under saddle. I need my truck looked at by a very knowledgeable ex boyfriend back home, its free so why not. Hopefully tomorrow there will be a longer post for you guys.


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Sounds like you are doing great Delete! His foot/ear growth is rather interesting, never seen such a thing...they plan on putting him on the farrier schedule for that? Might look cute with a little bar shoe :lol:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Today Leroy was being rather bratty. He was un interested in anything we were doing and he was more worried about the other horses. Bad day i guess. But i did manage to get on him today! With just a rope halter and a lead rope. All we did was turn in tight circles, but atleast it was something  His owners came out for a surprise visit today! It was good to see them, i told them about his progress. They told me that his biggest problem was that he was spooky. I explained to them i dont really see him as spooky i see him as unsure and feely. 

He isnt scared to anything really, plastic bags, moving vehicles, trailers, etc. He is more scared of me then anything, hes especially scared of other people. Raina (owner) was telling me about how she couldnt catch him in the stall to put him on the trailer. The guy that cleans his stall and puts him on the walker daily had to catch him.She suggested that i have alot of different people handle him/ride him to help build up his confidence. He really just needs exposure. She also said she could tell he was calming down because even when you would go up to his stall he would freak. Now he just looks at you like "whoooo are youuuu" :shock:, but no freaking.

I am going home this weekend. I have a friend of mine lunging him for me. Im not too sure how she will do with him because she is the timid type and Leroy needs someone confident. But i think she will do fine, atleast i hope so.


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Can I ask you what school you're in? I'm looking forward to keep hearing abour Leroy's and your progress!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

University of Findlay
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks. It's very cool that they have a equine program like that!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I just came back from a 4 day weekend at home. I spent mostly all weekend with an ex boyfriend trying to fix my truck. It had a weird vibration coming up from the floor when ever i pressed on the accelerator. Turned out to be idler was going bad, luckily Mike (the ex) and my dad fixed it. Pappajoe (my dad) also worked on the brakes and fixed the squeaking  Since we recently sold the trailer my mom and I were discussing getting a new truck for my dad. So on saturday before the lady came to get the trailer we took him down to the local truck dealer. He has been inlove with this late 99 F350 dually powerstroke with 73k miles on it ever since i bought my truck in May. I had Mike test drive it the day before and look it over, he said other then the rust it was a nice truck. 

Once we got to the dealer Pappajoe just about started to cry he was so happy. Mom and I told him that he deserves a new truck and this is our way of thanking him for everything he has done for us. He took it for a test drive an the whole time he kept saying "this is so cool" with a big smile on his face. But unfortunately he decided against getting it to save money and pay off credit cards. He was still very appreciative of the thought. It really sucked selling the trailer and watching it drive away. It was the piece of "horse" left on our property. Our pasture is gone, stalls are gone, and now the trailer is gone. It was just like reality punched me in the face that it was going to be a very long time before i own a horse ever again. Iv had horses since i was 10, for the most part the same horses. 

But my mom being diagnosed with terminal cancer kinda put a damper on things. Speaking of my mom she just finished her second round of radiation treatment. Only this time they used a special type of radiation where they use 2 lasers to pin point the radiation in one area. Kind of like how they create images in a glass cube. The doctors told her it might be a cure but they wont know anything till 3 months from now when the spot where her tumor is has cooled down. They had to take 24 lymphnodes out of her arm, which has caused major swelling around that area. But with message therapy her swelling has gone down dramatically. She seems to be doing much better she has alot more engery, doesnt sleep near as much as she used to. Hopefully when it comes time to check for cancer itll all be gone. 

I rode Leroy today! He was very fresh at first, since it was pretty cold out today. He was a champ. All i had was a lead rope and a rope halter on him, i was working on keeping him going forward in circles around the pen. Julie was in the round pen next to me, which is by the farrier shed. The farrier showed up and started moving stuff around which spooked her colt. The vanner started crow hopping with his head down, Julie couldnt pull his head back up. The vanner went one way and Julie went the other. First sophmore to fall off! She was covered in mud, it wasnt a bad fall by any means it just stinks that she fell. During the whole thing Mary Sheffler was telling me to stop Leroy so he doesnt freak out. But Leroy didnt do anything at all, he wasnt even paying attention. Marry said she was impressed by him, she told me tomorrow to ride him in a side pull. 

Leroy is usually really good about staying calm when other horses are freaking out. I have had TBs freaking out backing up into him and Leroy just stands there with a :-| expression on his face. Today was the first day he actually spooked at something other than me or other people. I was in the big arena working on showmanship and a horse walking around the outside of it started freaking out. The sound of the horses metal shoes against the concrete scared him and he jumped sideways. For being just a nervous nelly one would assume he would spook more then that. But really he is just flighty around other people, if you wave your arms he will try to get away from you like your some big scary monster. Which is a good thing, i want him to respect the fact that i am boss and when i move towards you, you move away. 

He has been having alot of trouble with trotting next to me. He can do a 360 pivot pretty dang good. He sets up, he backs up, but when it comes to trotting next to me he is like :? um no. So tonight im going to start working him with a chain under his chin. I need to start doing that anyways. He needs a b-a-t-h, another thing that is going to be done tonight. Tomorrow are the riding team try outs! They no longer have a JV team just a varsity. I really really hope i make it! We have to jump on a horse, be lead into the arena, walk, trot, canter, one way. Then get off, get on a different horse, walk, trot, canter, the other way. I am super nervous, i will be one of the few people there without show clothes. Oh the joys of being poor.... Wish me luck!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

We have been working showmanship for the past two days :? Its been raining non stop, all the roundpens are flooded. We still saddle and lunge in the main arena and little arena. Leroy is becoming a pro. He trots with me, stops with me, pivots, sets up, backs. We have a showmanship test in 2 weeks, im expecting he will do well. We had a test today on how well our horses pick up their feet and temp. Leroy picked 3 feet up no problem. His right front he was like.....uh no thanks. But my teacher passed me anyways. 

Today i was working with lunging him close to a wall. I was asking him to walk though a narrow space between me and the wall. We were only doing half circles. I would cue him to stop, face me, and continue the other direction. At first he was a little spazzy, but i anticipated that. He calmed down after 2 or 4 times. He is a very quick learner, an over achiever almost. After my hour was over i went back and braided his main in several little braids. His main doesnt lay correctly, its a little all over the place.

I tried out for the team last night! Its the first time i have ridden horsemanship since freshman year. Needless to say i only rode for about 5 minutes and i pulled a muscle in both my thighs. :lol: Im very rusty, my toes were sticking out waving to everyone. I was kinda all over the place. I really hope i make it though. I had alot of fun helping everyone and watching. 

I neeeeeed to vent about my psych class. Its a very big class about 37 people, mostly girls. Only about 3 guys. Now the girls in Findlay are very boy-crazy considering our ratio is 7-1. There is this freshman boy in our class, very very attractive, outgoing, and funny. I sit in the back he usually sits next to me while all the girls sit in the front. Me an him are friends an its like an un-spoken thing that we sit next to eachother in that class. WELL! All the girls in the front like to turn around, point, giggle, and stare. One day i show up and about half the class has moved to the back. Taking my seat and his seat. BUT leaving just enough room for him. :? I was peeved. 

Maybe they didnt do that just because they wanted to sit next to him. I dont know, but it sure seems like it. Me and this kid are just friends, he is not my cup of tea, but like i said he is extremely attractive. I sat in the very back row (they left that empty) while he sat by himself in the front :lol: The next time we had class he sat in the back row with me. All the girls turned around in their seat trying everything they could think of to start a conversation. Asking to borrow a pen, asking what page we were on, asking where he got his shirt, blahblahblahblah. Every chance they get they turn around to talk to him. 

I am not a girl's girl. I cannot stand the majority of the female population. Im more of a tom-boy. I have alot of trouble trying to relate or hold a conversation with the average non-horsey girl. I usually just ignore them. Now i just wanna throw my laptop at their heads and tell them to shut up. They act like love sick 13 year olds. Grow up! Your in college! Stop chasing after every attractive boy you see. I didnt even look at him the first day, talk to him, giggle at him, nothing. An from that day forward he has sat with me, and tried to make conversation with ME. These girls act like im not even there...even tho i am sitting right next to him. When i talk in class, they do not turn around to look at me. I do not exist to them, which is fine. Ugh, end rant.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Today has been a absolutely fantastic day. It was pancake day! Steve made our whole class pancakes! It was awesome  We got a new barn manager today, our old instructor Jake Bowman, he graduated from the western program in 07. He is now the manager of the english an western barn. Which is really great cause the english barn needs some major help. It was sad seeing the old barn manager leave, he was a great guy. 

The last of the team try outs are tonight. I really love helping out with everything. I love the show atmosphere, not really the act of showing just being there. Cindy came up to me today and started asking me what kind of show clothes i am planning on getting  i think that means i made it! But i wont know for sure till Monday. I told her that i cannot afford a super fancy 1,500 shirt. But i can get custom chaps, hat, and button up. I think i look better in a button up anyways. I signed up to work for a trainer at congress today! Each year the university has a number of trainers calling looking for help. They hand pick what student they think would work best. The trainer is required to pay for the hotel, parking pass, food, and fuel. I am so excited! I hope i get to work for someone! If not i would be happy setting up and taking down the trail course. You get a VIP parking pass AND a congress official (staff) jacket plus the pay is really good :wink:

Last night i worked on showmanship with Art O'Brien. He said i was doing very well with him. We talked about confirmation and movement. I told him i didnt like how he neck ties in, only because i am a fan of the neck tying in a bit higher on the withers. Because when he raises his neck he has a slight Ewe neck. His lower kind of neck set i personally feel are more prone to dropping below the desired level. I like a slightly higher head set, i feel it looks much more natural. 

Today we worked on showmanship inside again. The roundpens are still flooded. Leroy seemed to be having kind of a bad day. He was really distracted and heavy, not near as light as he was yesterday. It was getting a bit annoying. I know he knows better but he was too worried with looking around. His attention span is usually about 10 minutes, today it was 3 seconds. :lol: He seems to be a very good minded horse, he has alot of try. Doesnt have a mean bone in his body. He still is a little flighty around groups of people but other then that he is a champ. 

I was able to get on half way in the big arena with horses being lunged all around, which i was excited about. We have ran into a problem with him walking or trotting next to me. He like to drift away from me, so i have been trotting circles with in to the inside. The theory is that eventually he will start to lean into me and learn to stay with me. We will see how well it works. Here are some pictures i took today of him 

Leroy with his rope halter and bridle on. Sorry for the blurryness he cannot keep his head still to save his life.









Me catching him chewing on the lead rope. Which is he NOT allowed to do and he knows it. I said "Hey! What do you think your doing?!" an this is the expression i got. :lol::lol:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

NOTES! Let me know if the links do not work for you

Principles of Equine Nutrition.

Water

Article on Water (Study)

Please press Free Download wait about 50 seconds. Once the count down is completed press Free Download again and there you have it =]


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

The Digestive System


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I gave Leroy the weekend off....Im not so sure that was a good idea. Today he was an absolute spaz. I attempted to brush him while tied and he started to freak out pulling back against his tie. Then he **** a chicken about the splint boots, then the saddle, and me picking his feet. I was really worried this would not be a good day. Once i took him out into the arena to lunge before it was time to go out to the roundpens (yes round pens today!) he was a doll. So maybe he was just having an off day in the stall.

Today was a really big day! We were supposed to ground drive today but Mary told me to get on. I put him in a side pull, i got on half way both sides a few times then jumped on. Steve, Clark, and Mary were all watching me. Steve was helping me start working with shoulder movement. I was trying to get him to take a step over (left or right) instead of dropping a shoulder out. Almost like i want him to cross over like a pivot, only one or two steps. So i pull up on my outside rein towards my opposite ear and i pull down towards my hip on the inside rein. I press with my outside leg and ask him to step over. He did it a few times! I was so proud, by the time i was done he was moving off my reins an legs fairly well.

Another big thing happened today *we trotted!!!!!!!* I was so excited, steve said that i was doing really good. But by the time it was time to go Leroy was focusing more on the other horses and the goats in the pasture beside us that were running around like crazy. So he would just stop an :shock: watch them. So i got about 2 more good laps of walking an i got off. Raina (owner) just emailed me and told me that Leroy has a brother that has earned 1,338 points in APHA! Thats pretty cool if you ask me. 

Tonight i will be putting a war bridle on him and pulling him around. For those of you who dont know a war bridle is a lariat rope that is used as a halter. It a tool we use to lighten a horse to pressure. You lay the loop around the ears of the horse but not around its nose. Like you are just hanging the loop on his ears. You run the slack underneath his jaw and up through the loop. You will get something like this. 








It comes in VERY handy for people who know how to use it effectively. 

Other big news.

I MADE THE TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I will be competing at the novice level 
Thats about it for today, more tomorrow =]


----------



## horseluver2435 (May 27, 2009)

Congrats! I love reading about your experiences at Finlay  I wish I could go and do what you are doing, but I think I'm going to end up at MSU for their vet program. 

Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I had a farriers appointment today at 9:30. Our hours switched so i was last group (9:15 - 10). I had to switch hours with one of my friends so i rode first hour. So i was inbetween 2 horses running around like crazy, Leroy wasnt a fan. We were working on trotting and steering today. He got a little squirrelly about twice, he never bucked. He just tucks his butt and takes off, which i would rather have a horse that takes off than bucks. Cindy said i was doing really good.

Steve gave us a demo today on one leg hobbles. He used on of our horses that is a "brat" as he would say. He explained to us hobbles are a very good tool, they teach the horse not to panic in situations where they cannot move their legs along with they are very "humbling". :lol: Steve's reason for using this certain horse is because quote "I want to wipe the smile off his face". He continued to explain to us that we need to keep the horse moving and dont let them run backwards. Once they had a horse that ran backwards and it blew out both of its stifles. Ouch! He also told us to judge how long to keep them on and not to keep them on too long because it might cause stress to the leg. Here is a photo of a long leg hobble, like the one steve was using.









The farrier appointment went well! No kicking or moving, he was perfect  I put the war bridle on him last night and it didnt do a **** thing :? He wasnt lighter with it, it didnt do anything! He was still resisting! So im going to see if a teacher can help me later on tonight before i bathe him. Perhaps i need to put on the lariat differently. More pictures of the amazing Leroy tomorrow :wink:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

What a day :?

I really think Leroy has an issue with his eye sight and that is why he is such a spaz. If you look at his pictures his eyes just dont look right, they are a little pig-eyed maybe? Something, i just cant pin point what. Anyways, he was a complete idiot in the stall. When i put on the halter he jumped sideways when i went to clip it together. When he was tied he started freaking out pulling back because of the brush. Splint boots were an epic fail :-| he freaked out again.

When i was picking out his feet he was the worst. The first foot i picked up he refused to hold up himself. 3 times he fell to his knee because i wouldnt hold him up! Then i switched sides, i have been treating his feet for mild thrush and i asked my friend Erica to hand it to me. Once she started walking towards him he fell intop of me! He was terrified of her coming near him. I got out of the way an stood in the corner as he ran back an fourth pulling against the tie trying to get away from erica who was on one side and me who was between him and the wall. :? I wanted so bad to whoop on him but i knew it wouldnt do any good. I just got frustrated because we have been going through the same process everyday and all of a sudden these past 3 days everything has become a monster. 

I talked to Steve out in the round pens about what i should do. He told me he is going to get his eyes checked then hobble him in the arena. I explained to him its not things that scare him its people. People on horseback are fine, its people just by themselves. I dont know why. Steve hopes he will eventually get over it. I RODE OUT IN THE SMALL ARENA TODAY! With a few other colts  it was really exciting. But ofcourse Ashley walked passed us while we were riding and once she got by Leroys butt he took off. :? 

Other than that he was really good today. Im not going to the barn tonight, i am way too tired for that. Im going home right after classes and going to bed! I am going home again this weekend i need new tires. Thats all for now, more tomorrow


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Nothing big happened today other then we LOPED! It was very exciting, he crow hopped a few times, after that he was awesome. We also started riding in a bit because with the sidepull i dont really have good steering. Tomorrow i plan on loping in the "big pen" with all the other colts. Wish me luck!


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Good luck! I enjoy reading all of this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Super busy day. I only have time to type a little. Leroy was bad today he was distracted and bolty. We "galloped" around the big pen today with barely any steering what so ever. He fights the bit like it's his job. Steve wants to tie him back here soon. More Monday. Sorry this one is short
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I have been oh so busy lately. 2 projects due today, 3 exams this week, and 2 reports due this week. Not to mention other homework :? To top is all off im sick! I feel like death. Plus a new man in my life! :wink: His name is Cody, he is the boy in my psych class! We decided to study for our psych exam together and he decided to turn it into a date :lol: We have alot more in common than i thought, he is big into drag racing which i love anything that involves vehicles. He also wants to come meet Leroy an watch me show on the 5th! 

Anyways....Leroy. Well we rode in the big arena yesterday with a whole bunch of other ponies. It was a struggle, he likes to be a big baby and fight the bit at all times. No matter if i am touching it or not, he is tossing his head pulling down on it, chewing, doing everything he can do try and spit it out. So i have been working on teaching him to give his chin. Its a bit early and the teachers dont want us worrying about that yet but we have steering down pretty well, besides the fact that he evades the bit :? He has gotten better in the past 2 days, he is giving more and throwing his head less. Cindy commented on how much better we looked today.

Today we had a demo on clipping without a twitch and teaching your horse to ride in a straight line. The clipping part was rather interesting, im deff gunna work on that with Leroy, it would be amazing to be able to clip him without a twitch. Leroy is getting used to people more and more, he was riding passed the teachers without shying away today. We have been doing alot of long trotting, so by the time we do lope in the big arena with everyone we will have some control. We have a showmanship test thursday. I got my roundpen test back today :? I got a 91%, i should be happy about that but im really not it could have gone alot better. We were supposed to mount (he walked off), walk half way around the pen, pick up the trot, reverse at the trot (he broke), stop, and back (i had no idea we were supposed to back!). All the while he was tossing his head trying to evade the bit. So in all seriousness it could have gone much much better. 

But ohwell gotta take what you can get.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

So for the past 2 days i have really been working on Leroy giving me his chin. He has been fighting me tooth an nail. Art O'Brien has been helping me ALOT. He gave me a bit and bridle to use. I was using just a basic O-ring snaffle, Art bumped me up to a thinner D-ring like this one.








It gives me a little more bite and a little more control. What i do with Leroy is i ride with my reins bridged, hands low and on either side of his neck. I close my fingers applying slight even pressure to the bit. Creating a "wall" with my hands. I let Leroy push into it, i keep my pressure steady while pushing him forward into the bit even more with my legs. Once he gives to the bit i dramatically release, i release my fingers and straighten my arms out. I really want to emphasize the release. He has been improving. I also got a mouth closer "cavesson" and put it pretty tight. He still managed to gape is mouth the whole time :? 

Today we had a showmanship test. It didnt go so well at all. I had to use a war bridle for it because he was being so heavy. Our pattern was Walk, trot, stop, 90 degree turn, trot. So this is what Leroy did. Didnt wanna walk, trot, stop, kinda didnt wanna pivot, trot. DAMNIT! I work so hard, i have to be doing something wrong. Perhaps i am missing rewards and i dont have enough feel. I dont know. Its just frustrating. 

Tonight i will be tying him back and riding him. I need to clean Art's bridle for him since he is letting me use it.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Today was a really good day for Leroy. I didnt lunge him today before i rode i decided to be a cowgirl and see how it went. He responding very well to my hands and is getting better about moving his shoulders over. Its raining today so i dont think im going to tie him back tonight. We loped around the pen alot today, we worked on straight lines and staying between the reins. Art was impressed, so was i. He started grinding his teeth alot today, i need to get him checked for ulcers, might explain alot of things. 

Also he let me clip him without a twitch! He let me almost completely clip his ears. I was very impressed with him.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Carbohydrates
Fats (Lipids)


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm showing at regionals (USDF region 2) this weekend and dressage students from your school did a demo yesterday! I thought of you.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Do you remember their name?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Leroy did pretty good today, besides when i asked him to stop at the lope he bulked up. I was a little shocked considering we have never had a problem with going forward before. I was kicking and kicking and kicking, eventually i had to slap him with the reins to get him going. Other than that today went pretty well. We are starting to work on counter bending and moving shoulders more. He is starting to stick his turn arounds.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Sounds like you're making great progress with him!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## IslandWave (Nov 25, 2009)

.Delete. said:


> Do you remember their name?


No, it was like a drill team though. I think there were 6-8 horses that they said had all been donated and one of them was named Frederickson and one was like a famous horse that had been to some international dressage competition.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

SEAmom said:


> Sounds like you're making great progress with him!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you! Are the links for the notes working alright? I know you mentioned that you wanted to read them.



IslandWave said:


> No, it was like a drill team though. I think there were 6-8 horses that they said had all been donated and one of them was named Frederickson and one was like a famous horse that had been to some international dressage competition.


Huh, I wouldnt know then. I dont know much about what goes on over at the English Farm.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Leroy was _very_ full of himself today. He was ducking in like crazy and jumping at everything. Art was laughing at me watching me go around the pen. At one point Leroy took off, on the correct lead. So i took advantage of the situation and kicked and kicked and kicked. We were galloping around that arena. My thought was, you wanna run? Ok ill make you run. By the end he was calmed down ever so slightly. He was on fire today, im going back after classes to ride him into the ground. 

Steve gave us a demo today about leads and forward motion. He was explaining to us how when people struggle with leads its not a lead problem its a body control problem. Because when you set up your horse correctly, he has to either pick up the lead or fall down. Its impossible for a horse to pick up the wrong lead of they are in the correct position. He was also explaining the importance of forward motion. Without forward motion you have nothing. What alot of people dont understand is the horse must learn to move forward before they can move slow correctly. Sure its painful to be flying around like a TB on your future western pleasure champion. But your teaching your horse to use his hind end and to move forward. When a horse lacks that, is when artificial movement comes in, 4beating, troping, etc. Eventually your horse will be able to slow down and lope correctly. Your not ruining your horse by doing so, your teaching it. 

So the teachers encourage us to push our horses into a fast pace at all times. We are not allowed to jog or lope yet, its all about getting their minds set on going somewhere. So even the really choppy short strided ponies are flying around the pen looking like Paso Finos :lol: Everyone is still wearing helmets which i think is a good thing. Im the only one who wears an english helmet with a western saddle. Everyone else went out a bought another helmet. Why?! I have a perfectly good certified helmet in my locker. Im not about to go buy another one just so i dont look silly. 

Im ordering chaps todayyyyy! I cannot wait, im so excited. Im getting them made for me so they will be perfect. More tomorrow =]


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Leroy did extremely good today. We were working on picking up leads in corners and i was having some issues with our left lead. My teacher explained to me that i was back on the inside rein instead of up. Pulling back is a broke horse move. Pulling up helps him lift his shoulder move and pick up that lead. By the end of the riding session i was riding around with one hand neck reining  Super exciting! Alot of people said he looks like a broke horse already. Art is going to help me tonight, there are alot of perks to riding in the evening. Art is usually giving a lesson and he lets me ride in with it. I told him i would be back tonight and he said he is looking forward to it  Hes so cool. 

Friday we have a test on straight lines and lead departures. I donno how well that will go, hopefully itll go alright. I am known for messing up on tests. I have to clip Leroy and trim his mane. Wish me luck! I also ordered chaps last night, i am getting them custom made. Top grain leather, with a leather covered concho in the back with a silver buckle in the front. They are going to be black. Grand total was $558 :shock:. Oh well, quality not quantity right? :wink:


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Proteins


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Leroy was on fire again today. Im working with Art again tonight trying to gain some control at the lope. He steers alright he just flys around like a crazy animal. He and Cindy think he charges around like that because he is scared. Which is odd because i have been riding him for a month in a half. He only does it at the lope...well gallop :lol:. It was so bad today Cindy kicked me out of the big arena. Hopefully itll get better tonight


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Last night was very frustrating for me. Art was helping me for a good hour or two. He explained to me that Leroy is thinking left when i am going right and right when i am going left. Once reason who he "charges" on a straight away. I told me i need to think ahead of him and redirect him before he starts pulling out of the circle. We worked alot on control, redirecting, and getting his mind where it needs to be. I was getting pretty frustrated because i felt like Leroys problems were being caused by me. 

Today Leroy was alot better. I actually had to move him forward because he kept breaking. But in my mind i should get him right back into the lope once he breaks to teach him to keep going. BUT Art had other ideas, he wanted me to gain control of him once he breaks. Trot around and calm him down, re-collect, and lope of once again. Which in the end, it made sense. Hes not being a bad horse by breaking he just doesnt understand. We have been struggling with our left lead quite alot. But he'll get it eventually. We have a riding test tuesday on straight lines and leads. 

Im going to the drag strip with Cody and his family this weekend. His family is really big into drag racing. We are dating now , i really like him. He is nothing what i expected. All my friends love him, he super supportive, hes hilarious, an his family is great. Im only the 3rd girl he has ever brought home, an the first girl in over 3 years. He told me he wanted to bring home a girl to impress his parents, thats meeeee. =DD I feel pretty dang special. Thats about it for now, more monday.

Energy


----------



## saddlesandskis (Aug 13, 2011)

Once I saw you were doing an equine major, I just HAD to look up Findlay on the Internet. That sounds like an absolute dream come true as a major/career! But I think I'll just have to settle for horses on the side as I go about becoming a journalist/doing musical theater.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Ever have those days when you know you should quite while your ahead but you dont cause well...your just so far ahead, then everything goes to **** because you pushed your horse a little too far? Ya that was today.

There was a stock horse show (cow work) at the barn today. So i had to ride down in the cutting arena. I was riding with Nora (my bff, roommate, an senior) and Kelsey (another senior who i love). Leroy was being excellent, picked up both his leads everytime i asked. He was consistent, giving his chin, and moving his shoulders lovely. Than Nora and Kelsey left.... I really should have stopped riding cause he really was being so very good. Once they left his attention span was out the window. He was chargy, he leaned on my hands like crazy, he was having troubles with his left lead again, he started rearing when i asked for the back, all the while i was getting more and more frustrated. 

I really should know better than to ride when your mad. But i was determined, but my anger was clearly being shown through my hands. I was jerky, hard, and fast with them. Once i took a breath after i let him walk for a while i realized i needed to get off and fix what i broke tomorrow. This was the first time in a long time i have gotten really mad while riding. I regret not getting off when he was being good. I should have been more understanding of the fact that he is just a baby. Instead i just got angry. Now im just upset with myself. I know for a fact if i was watching myself ride during that time i would have felt sorry for Leroy. Ugh......


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

We all have those rides.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Big discovery, Leroys eyes are uneven. His right eye is lower than his left. He cannot see as well because of that, which explains his nervousness. He did very well today.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

We rode out in the big arena today. He did very good, i was proud of him. Cindy said that he looked much much better than the last time we rode in the big arena. Mary gave us a demo on turn arounds.

I was talking with one of the barn managers today (Linda). An she thinks his un-even eyes dont effect his sight because once he gets scared he calms right back down. She thinks his problem is confidence. But im not so sure, we are going to hobble him in the arena next week. 

Also his "horn" is getting bigger, i am going to look into getting it removed.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Had our riding midterm today. It was trot straight lines and pick up both leads. So easy right? I messed it all up. I didnt plan ahead, i was too close to the wall and leroy stumbled. My plan was that when i first ask him to lope of he usually picks up the correct leads so i didnt work on loping before the test. Bad plan! He was very chargy with the left lead and when we broke down he was really anxious and kept trying to lope off again. They said my set up was bad, which it was. My back up was heavy, and so was my stop. 

Oh a lighter note, Leroy got his horn removed!
Before








After


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

Love reading your blog - do they think the horn will grow back - or figure out what it was? I've never seen anything like it...


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

They don't know if it will grow back. We hope it wont. In the 20 years the barn managers have been working there they have never seen anything like it
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Showman ship test went to crap. Moms going down hill again. I couldn't ride today way too upset. Tied him back an lunged for an hour. I seriously need some sleep
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Caught up on my sleep. Leroy has been doing very good. I have been focusing more on what i am doing to cause him to do what he does. An i have really been focusing on what i do with my hands. We have been doing so well Steve used us in a demo today =D I got so many compliments on how well he is doing. The demo was about teaching the horse to give its face. Leroy is very stiff to the right so we have been working on that. When we were working on bending to the right he kept trying to bite at the martingale. He actually got it caught in his mouth an started freaking out. Steve took my martingale away from me after that. He told me that i was passed the stage of the martingale anyways. 

He told me that i need to start pushing him forward more into the bridle. So i was working on that alot today. He has been getting both his leads correctly. Art told me i need to start collecting him at the lope, so i have been pushing him forward into my hands alot at the lope. I leave tomorrow for my job at congress =D Super excited cannot wait.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

At congress! Working for Becky Schooler all week till Saturday. Maybe ill see some of you 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Delete, what do you plan on doing when you graduate? Show? Train? Both? What discipline, if you are going to specialize? I'm just curious what your degree is exactly for, because I'd love to go to an equine training college/university.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Honestly I'd love to show, train, and coach. I love to teach, I would love to work at the university as a riding instructor. Right now I like the all around but that's all iv ever done. I really want to try to do the reining or the cow work. I really enjoy colt breaking, so i would also love to persue something in that aswell. I have alot of things I wouldn't mind doing 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pintophile (May 18, 2011)

Do they teach you reining and cow work? I mean, are there programs specifically for those purposes?


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

You do reining and cow work junior and senior year


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Im not going to be posting on this thread very much. My family is going through a very hard time right now. Between 18 credit hours and everything else its hard to focus enough to write more than 6 sentences. I am sorry to those who read this


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Family and school are certainly much more important. Good luck with the rest of your school year. We always welcome progress reports 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LexiJumper (Aug 22, 2011)

He. is. gorgeous.


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

He's forsale
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

This picture totally describes what i have been working with Leroy for the past month. An his reaction to all of it. Note his expression :lol:


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

Looks like you're doing great!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

That picture of him is so cute  and I agree, looks like you're doing a good job with him!


----------



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

Update:

Leroy is home now and the owners are pretty pleased with his progress, especially his mental progress. He is a completely different horse, its amazing. Finals is held as a horse show, out side judges come in and everything. The teachers grade us as we are showing, but even if you win a class that doesnt mean you got a good grade. Anyways i showed Leroy in Showmanship, HUS, Equ, WP, Horsemanship, and a snaffle bit futurity. We got top 3 in both our English classes and we won all our western classes! So we ended up getting high point! I couldnt be more proud of him. Even though the day of our western classes he was in a awful mood. whenever a horse would get close to him he would pin his ears and try to bite them. He has never done this before so i thought it was weird. Anyways, here is a video of our WP class. I am the one in all black with the pink scarf. All the paints in this class except the one that is nearly all white are for sale. If anyone is interested in any of them contact me and i can send you towards the right people to talk to. Enjoy.


----------

